
Bachelor contestant won $1M playing daily fantasy. People say she cheated - elliekelly
https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2020/01/06/bachelor-contestant-won-million-playing-daily-fantasy-people-say-she-cheated/
======
sharemywin
They should be. They want to keep collecting ad money like adults watch their
kids based content.

